
Attack of the 50-foot blockchain, a sceptic’s guide to crypto - dredmorbius
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2017/07/27/2191972/attack-of-the-50-foot-blockchain-a-sceptics-guide-to-crypto/
======
dredmorbius
A Google Title search should present the article page without a registration
requirement.

The content is a podcast available (for now) via Soundcloud:

[https://m.soundcloud.com/user-544122300/gerardpod](https://m.soundcloud.com/user-544122300/gerardpod)

